# Skeletons left to dungeon



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:xbones:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/8538917.stm


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very cool of them! I need donors too!


----------

